# Please help ID this Hiawatha



## maryj (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi, any help would be greatly appreciated. We rescued this bike from going to the dump. My husband has been diligently working on it's restoration, his first try at bike restoration ( he is an avid colector of new bikes!!). The chain guard tells us its a Hiawatha the only numbers we found on it were these WG3..829A  408723 It has been disassembled but maybe these pictures will help. Appears as though the original color was red.


----------



## maryj (Jun 8, 2009)

Here is a better pic of the frame.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 8, 2009)

It looks like a Spaceliner to me- there is some confirmation that there was a Hiawatha  version at
http://www.oldroads.com/arch/FSW2003_1_284_53_33_AM.html
just search for "spaceliner" to find that message there, and search the board here for a lot more information and pictures of complete bikes.  Hiawatha was the house brand for Gambles hardware stores.  These are nice 1960's middleweights with swoopy styling and comfortable to ride around town.  Have fun with it!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 8, 2009)

*Murray*

Early/Mid '60's Murray Ohio built. Same bike as Sears Spaceliner. Cool style,one of my childhood friends had 2 of them. One old red beater for his paper route and a shiney new chrome one for the weekends. 

Pat


----------



## maryj (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the help. We think it might be this...Going to paint her(I know it's a boy bike) hot pink and black. Will need to find the tank though if anyone has any ideas on where to find it. Thanks again


----------

